# Monitor won't display Picture after sleep mode



## cvanderen (May 8, 2010)

I've had a ViewSonic monitor for about 3-4 years. I've had no problems up until about 2 weeks ago. When the computer has gone into sleep mode during the night, and the monitor goes to sleep as well, I have a hard time getting a picture to display in the morning. The computer comes back on fine but the monitor stays black. I know the monitor is coming out of sleep mode because the power light on the front goes from orange to blue. I end up having to turn the monitor on and off about 10-20 time before the picture finally comes back. Towards the end of my 10+ times turning on/off the monitor, the picture displays for a half second and disappears. It will then finally stay on. The monitor stays on for the rest of the day with no further issues (possibly because it's not allowed to go back to sleep), until the next morning when I do the routine all over again. Any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

try turning the monitor off at night instead of allowing it to go into sleep mode and see if you encounter the same issues


----------



## cvanderen (May 8, 2010)

That was actually one of the first things I tried. It still turned on to a black screen. I still had to do the turn off/on routine. For now I've just turned off the sleep option and that's taken care of it, at least temporarily. I'm concerned though, that this is only a temporary fix with a bigger problem coming down the line.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

it sounds like a problem with the inverter board people have had similar problems with other types of monitors and fixed it by replacing the capacitors but this involves taking the monitor apart and removing components from one of the circuit boards and soldering in new ones it is not a job to undertaken lightly! you may look at sending it to a repair shop and having it repaired and if that is going to be too expensive you may have to look at getting a new monitor as i assume it is out of warrenty now.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## bob70 (May 11, 2012)

I have the same problem every morning, is a Viewsonic to VX2235wm, I put a power bar that I turn off every day, and in the morning I spend almost 5 minute turn ON/OFF until it get ON. 
What capacitor in the inverter board you are talking about, look like freeze, then is like the processor is counting sheep. 
I have another viewsonic at home, and the problem with it is like change the Temperature of the color random, it give me crazy.. on all that only learn a lesson, not buy Viewsonic any more...Any of my another 4 monitor I have NO VIEWSONIC have any problem..


----------

